# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of December 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.
Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.
Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.
  *** You will receive a special title and badge
  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
Tasks for this month:
Lucid Task:  Give a present to a Dream Character


Advanced Lucid task:  Find a Dream Character and read his/her mind.  Be sure to report back what you read.

----------


## Jr_Worley

You misspelled read, "Advanced Lucid task: Find a Dream Character and ead his/her mind. Be sure to report back what you read. "

Anyways ill be working on these tasks.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I thought he ment eat a DC&#39;s mind.

----------


## Keeper

> I thought he ment eat a DC&#39;s mind.
> [/b]



ditto  :smiley: 

funny how the mind works, eh?

this should be cool&#33; I&#39;ve got a good fealing about this month

how do you read a DC&#39;s mind, anyhow?

----------


## Jr_Worley

> ditto 
> 
> funny how the mind works, eh?
> 
> this should be cool&#33; I&#39;ve got a good fealing about this month
> 
> how do you read a DC&#39;s mind, anyhow?
> [/b]




I don&#39;t think ill be able to pull off the Adv task this month.
i don&#39;t understand how one would go about doing that ether lol

----------


## Seeker

Sorry for the typo.  What is it with you guys anyway?  Eat someones mind?  So violent, Freud would have a blast with some of you&#33;   ::D:

----------


## Bonsay

You could create a "mind reader" hat and connect it to a computer, or some diplay pannel?  :tongue2:

----------


## FreeOne

just put your index fingers on your eyebrows, and look into their eyes with the intent of reading their mind. 

thats how they do it in the movies anyway. lol

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

> just put your index fingers on your eyebrows, and look into their eyes with the intent of reading their mind. 
> [/b]



That&#39;s what I was thinking

Anyway, give them a present.....I&#39;m thinking something brutal, maybe?   ::evil::

----------


## Draven

So, anyone could do this and report back what happend and theyd get the whole orange name and badge and stuff?? oooh&#33; i wana give a DC a present&#33; thats my main goal this month.. yay&#33;&#33;

~Raven~

----------


## Gez

You could give them mind reading machine for a present.....2 birds with one stone. ::D:

----------


## Keeper

> You could give them mind reading machine for a present.....2 birds with one stone.
> [/b]



I like it&#33;

----------


## tai

Ooh, nice tasks&#33; Been out of action for a while, but definitely going to give these ones a bash.  

Interaction with DCs is one of my favorite things to do (following them home is always fascinating), but I have no idea how the mind-reading thing will work. Probably a good reason to attempt it&#33;   ::content::

----------


## Jr_Worley

OMG NOOOOO, i just woke up from a lucid i was this close |--| to completing
the task i can taste it.

Edit: 100th post

----------


## 3FLryan

i think i am going to try to read the DC&#39;s mind to see what he/she/it wants, then give him that for a present&#33;  probably be hard to pull off.

----------


## Kyhaar

This will be interesting&#33; I WILL succeed&#33; I will&#33;

LD should be easier since I got glasses (if Im not wearing them- Im dreaming&#33 :wink2: 


Bewared, DCs... Kyhaar is coming for you... with a present&#33;

----------


## Pyrofan1

this is kind of interesting, but last  i had a dream (i got lucid, but woke up) where two angels (not the kind with wings) were reading my mind, later one of them committed suicide.

----------


## Clairity

Well I completed the easy task and "attempted" the advanced task.  

I woke up at 4 am and went back to bed repeating in my head what the tasks were that I needed to complete.  I realized I was dreaming, stood up and walked over to the window.  I tried to go "through" it but my "control" wasn&#39;t strong enough so I ended up pushing the window out and jumping to the ground.

I find myself in a backyard where some kind of a family get-together is taking place.    :Party:    I notice a young boy of about 8 years old sitting alone at a patio table and I decide he looks like he needs a present&#33;&#33;    :;-):  

I walk right up to him and he looks up at me smiling.  I ask him if he&#39;d like a surprise (which when I think of it now might have seemed kind of a "creepy" question coming from a perfect stranger)&#33;    :Hi baby:   But he begins to laugh and shakes his head yes.   Suddenly it dawns on me that I have NO present&#33;&#33;  I don&#39;t even have an IDEA for a present&#33;&#33;  He continues to look hopefully up at me and I put my hands behind my back and.. NOTHING appears    ::doh::   (remember that I stated earlier that this was one of my very low-level control LDs).   

In my quick thinking.. I laugh and whip my hands in front of me and state that the present is ..  INVISIBLE&#33;&#33;     ::roll::    Luckily the boy laughs&#33;

I decide to try again and put my hands behind my back and "will" something to appear there.  When I bring my hands around in front of me this time, I am holding a weirdly shaped package&#33;   ::huh2::  

The boy is excited and I am too cuz I have NO IDEA what I have in my hands&#33;&#33;&#33;

I hold the package out to the boy and he tears off the wrapping paper (which is more or less a sealed brown paper bag).

Imagine my delight when it turns out to be THREE individual FISH BOWLS.. only they were RECTANGULAR in shape and stacked one on top of the other&#33;&#33;  They were all about 2 inches in height but the top one was about 3 inches long, the middle one was about 4 inches long and the bottom one was about 5 inches long and each contained their own color of tiny neon fish .. blue, green or red&#33;&#33;  It was sooo pretty and so unplanned.. I&#39;d never seen anything like it and I was truely impressed that my mind came up with it&#33;&#33;    ::goodjob2::  

Suddenly I remembered that I was going to read the mind of the person I gave the gift to to see if they really liked it.. and I tried.. but nothing was coming to me from the boy other than his genuine excitement.

Oh well.. the  month is young&#33;&#33; 

Try.. try.. again&#33;&#33;   ::D:

----------


## Vespertine

I just found this thread. I&#39;ll be trying ^^

----------


## Twoshadows

Great job, Clairity&#33;





> The boy is excited and I am too cuz I have NO IDEA what I have in my hands&#33;&#33;&#33;[/b]



And I find it interesting that it was a mystery to you until the boy opened it.





> each contained their own color of tiny neon fish .. blue, green or red&#33;&#33; It was sooo pretty and so unplanned..[/b]



I love it. What a cool thing for your mind to create. 

So the question is when did your mind decide what was in the package....when you first pulled the wrapped gift out from behind you back....or when the boy tore off the paper? I wonder about things like that with my own dreams. I sometimes find my dreamself surprised at things, but then I realize that my mind had to have been planning that for a while. Interesing thoughts.


I think I&#39;ll go ahead and post my dream where I completed the task. It probably doesn&#39;t count because I had it in November. It was right after the Tasks were decided for this month.

It was in the middle of my dream. I was lucid and flying. I suddenly remembered that one of the Tasks for December was to give a gift to someone. I knew it was two days early, but decided since I was lucid and that I actually remembered the task, that it would be a waste not to at least try it.

I looked down and saw that I was flying over a park. I saw some little girls playing. I thought, "I will give something to those little girls---but what?"

I then looked at my arms stretched out in front of me (I was flying superman style) and saw that they were now covered with all these beautiful bracelets. I thought, "Perfect. Thank you, Mind".

So I flew down to the little girls and took off the bracelets and gave each girl a bracelet.

Their reaction?

Just what one might expect if someone flew out of the sky...offering bracelets.

Complete Awe.

----------


## Vex Kitten

So... I had a LD last night where in I manifested gifts for dream characters and I did it in a vaguely mind reader-ish fashion. The thing is, that in dream, I didn&#39;t realize I was preforming the gift giving lucid task and to a lesser degree the mind reader-ish lucid task. I only did the gift giving and mind reading to show off my god like powers to the dream characters.   ::?:  

I guess the intent was there but I didn&#39;t actually remember the tasks or recognise what I was doing. I&#39;ll get it right next time. My poor dream characters will be sorry they accepted any gifts from me.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Keeper

you are EVIL you know that?  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> So the question is when did your mind decide what was in the package....when you first pulled the wrapped gift out from behind you back....or when the boy tore off the paper? [/b]



Ooooh great question&#33;  Now that I think about it.. I&#39;m not really sure.. but I think more so when the boy was tearing off the paper.





> I then looked at my arms stretched out in front of me (I was flying superman style) and saw that they were now covered with all these beautiful bracelets. I thought, "Perfect. Thank you, Mind".[/b]



Very nice.. and it makes perfect sense that when your arms are outstretched for bracelets to appear there&#33;&#33;





> So I flew down to the little girls and took off the bracelets and gave each girl a bracelet. 
> 
> Their reaction?
> 
> Just what one might expect if someone flew out of the sky...offering bracelets.
> Complete Awe.[/b]



 ::-P:   Bracelets = &#036;&#036; .. Little girls reaction = PRICELESS&#33;&#33;   ::-P:

----------


## Meidi

I THINK I completed the basic one two nights ago but I can&#39;t really remember&#33; I had a really low-level LD followed by a lot of other dreams. In the LD, anyway, I tried to give some kind of brown package to my mom but she didn&#39;t want it. Lol&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

> you are EVIL you know that? 
> [/b]



Now, I know you&#39;re not talking about me.
I&#39;m far too sweet to be evil.
 ::angel::

----------


## lucidbuddha

Aww man&#33;
I had low control but was lucid.  I went to hand my DC a gift and nothing was in my hands.  I then tried what clairity tried, I put my hands behind my back and whipped them out in front of me....still nothing. My DC laughed at me a little. I said &#39;hold on&#39; and cupped my hands together and tried again....still nothing. By this point I&#39;m a bit frustrated. I decide to swith tasks.
I attempt the typical movie reading minds. I put my fingers on my temple and squinted into the DC&#39;s eyes.  Again, the DC laughed at me and started squinting back, making fun of me. Then I slipped into a non-lucid dream.

I underestimated the difficulty, I&#39;ll get it though.

----------


## Clairity

> Aww man&#33;
> I had low control but was lucid.  I went to hand my DC a gift and nothing was in my hands.  I then tried what clairity tried, I put my hands behind my back and whipped them out in front of me....still nothing. My DC laughed at me a little. I said &#39;hold on&#39; and cupped my hands together and tried again....still nothing. By this point I&#39;m a bit frustrated. I decide to swith tasks.
> I attempt the typical movie reading minds. I put my fingers on my temple and squinted into the DC&#39;s eyes.  Again, the DC laughed at me and *started squinting back, making fun of me*. Then I slipped into a non-lucid dream.
> 
> I underestimated the difficulty, I&#39;ll get it though.
> [/b]



Ok.. this is just too funny&#33;&#33;  Low level control lucids can really suck.. but at least our DCs get a chuckle out of them&#33;&#33;    ::biggrin::

----------


## Seeker

Clairity, that was pretty awesome.  It&#39;s amazing what your mind comes up with.  The odd fish bowls with fish, so &#39;off the wall&#39;   ::D:

----------


## Pyrofan1

sweet, i did both tasks

I was at school and we were trying to make gerbils fly. I though this was odd so i did a RC and became lucid.  I grabbed a box from my pocket and gave it to somebody i&#39;ve never seen before and he threw it and ran behind a desk. I went up to him and asked him why he threw it. He said it was a bomb and i heard an explosion.  I though this was pretty funny. Then i remembered the mind reading task and i did this by just imaging the DCs as radio transmitters and i started hearing their thoughts and one of them was thinking "I wish i got a present".  

I then went to fly and attack zombies. Now to think about it i should&#39;ve gave one of the zombies a present.

----------


## FreeOne

> I grabbed a box from my pocket and gave it to somebody i&#39;ve never seen before and he threw it and ran behind a desk. I went up to him and asked him why he threw it. He said it was a bomb and i heard an explosion. I though this was pretty funny. [/b]



lol i think its funny too  ::D:  


now that i think about it...this present thing could get a little dangerous, think about it.  You are just pulling out random boxes out of nowhere and giving them to people.  They could be good things,like fish in claritys present, or they could be bombs like in pyrofan1s lol   Mine is probably an atomic bomb or somthing lol

----------


## Kyhaar

> lol i think its funny too  
> now that i think about it...this present thing could get a little dangerous, think about it.  You are just pulling out random boxes out of nowhere and giving them to people.  They could be good things,like fish in claritys present, or they could be bombs like in pyrofan1s lol   Mine is probably an atomic bomb or somthing lol
> [/b]



I WILL do this task&#33; I will&#33;

My gift would probaby be a dragon egg- LOL

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I keep trying either dc&#39;s fight over it, or I can&#39;t find the present, or wraping paper.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Okay, I did the easy task&#33; 

I was sitting at my computer desk, realized all the icons were changing, and so I figured I was dreaming. I turned around, saw one of my friends there, and I thought, "I should give him a present&#33;" So I grab a _piece of paper_, hand it to him, say "Merry Christmas&#33;" and run off before he can give it back.

----------


## skuruza

ooh i just did the regular task&#33;&#33; yaay&#33;

 i think i did an accidental DILD. anyway the dream had a very low level of lucidity, and then someone was counting my level of lucidity, so i saw that and became much more lucid and gained control. i saw the chance to give a DCa present, so i rant o the nearest person and gave him a little box. i do not remember seeing what wqas inside, because i was being woken up so i spun a lot, but i still woke up... evil time&#33;

oh and by the way, the present was an oddly shaped metal machine thing

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well well well, this is certanly an interesting "new" team added to dream views. I love the concept&#33; Needless to say, I&#39;m up for this challenege. It will be even more amazing if I succeed as I haven&#39;t had a lucid in some time.

----------


## zxc

I hope I get a LD this month, I have some "presents" I want to give to somebody.

----------


## 3FLryan

Did both tasks&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; It was my first LD where i had what seemed like complete control, and everything around me was so real (not hyper-real, just real)...but i&#39;ll spare the whole story, i&#39;ll post that somewhere else.

Long story short: I was talking with a woman who just came into my house, when a man showed up at my door.  I decided i better have something to entertain him with, since he greeted my like a friend who had been invited over.  Remembering the tasks, i told him that i was going to read his mind (seems like a good parlor trick, right?).  He laughed and said ok, and the woman laughed too.  I started to crouch a little bit and put my hands out in front of me with fingers outstretched and thumbs touching, very close to his forehead.  Then I closed my eyes and concentrated on what was in his mind.  This is the cool part:  Even though my eyes were closed, I could "see" he mind.  I saw a huge jaw-like thing open and close itself on my hands.  Obviously, if his mind was trying to eat stuff, he was hungry&#33;  So opened my eyes and did the arms behind my back thing.  At first I thought "cake" but then said to myself "no, how about pie?"  This is another cool part: As i was thinking, i could see my back and my hands&#33;  I don&#39;t know how to explain it, it was as if there were two mirrors that allowed me to see my back.  Anyway, at first it was a cake, then it changed to a slice of pumpkin pie on a small decorative plate (whipped cream on top, of course).  I announced, "You&#39;re hungry&#33;" and gave him the pie.  He laughed, said thanks, and started eating it.

I just have to say, that as this my first completely aware lucid dream...holy &*&#036;^.  its completely nuts.  opening a whole other world.  cant put it into words.

----------


## skuruza

when do we get our prizes? lol

----------


## Seeker

> So I grab a _piece of paper_, hand it to him, say "Merry Christmas&#33;" and run off before he can give it back.
> [/b]



I&#39;m glad I&#39;m not on your Christmas list....   ::D:

----------


## skuruza

yaay thank you

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Oh. My. Goth. i had the most incredible LD i have ever had. (not to mention the longest).. ok. every time i LD, i try to put my b/f in it .. but this time, my b/f was already IN my dream. in the beginning, i was in an elevator and i pressed a wrong button that made me have to pay to open the doors. i thought, wait. PAY to open doors? and i then thought hell yeah&#33; LD&#33; but then freaked b/c my b/f was trying to commit suicide in my dream so i pulled him off the balcony and wrapped him in my arms just before he leaped from the building. (does the gift of a second chance at life count?) .. and i didnt want to change much about the dream b/c just being w/ Justin is good enough, but i did make the hotel we were at a grand luxury hotel w/ high gold domed ceilings, waiters, and as many flat screen TVs you could imagine&#33; (and i also made Justin a wrestler/football player .. buffness&#33;&#33 :wink2:  ... as we were cuddling on a couch in the lounge i handed him a box. it was a clear box and you could see doughnuts inside. but when he opened it there was a statue of a dragon inside, and he took it out and it turned into an actual dragon&#33; in a hotel&#33; he was siked. and so was i. but i didnt get to read his mind, i didnt even think of it. just the present thing. 

~R~

----------


## Pyrofan1

when do we get our prizes? Sorry if i seem impatient

----------


## the real pieman

i completed both tasks last night...

lucid task: i was eating food with some people i knew and i became lucid so i remebered the task and gave one of them a chip as a present he said thank you and i flew away...

advanced lucid task: after i flew away i changed into sephiroth or some dbz guy, i dont know it was like a mixture of the two and i landed and read a characters mind he was thining "please dont hurt me" and "save me" so then i looked in the direction he was and i saw these evil guys and all the dbz guys arrived there was a massive battle and i later went with trunks to try and find them, they were hiding in a submarine, i blew it up and afterwards entered an ice cavern where i had to kill hundreds of killer robots????

----------


## Vex Kitten

Me again.

Had another LD and this time I remembered to do the tasks. However I couldn&#39;t do the gift giving task because I couldn&#39;t make a dream character appear so that I could offer a gift.

I did sort of manage to read a mind. I wondered if budgies think. I scooped one out of the cage and tried to read it&#39;s mind. The only thing that happened was I felt this massive fear and it felt as if my heart were racing a million miles a second. And then the little squawk box bit me. 

So... I don&#39;t know if that qualifies as reading a mind or if it simply was soaking up it&#39;s fear. Either way, I&#39;m going to try both lucid tasks again. I&#39;ve got to get one right sooner or later.   ::|:

----------


## Clairity

> The only thing that happened was I felt this massive fear and it felt as if my heart were racing a million miles a second. 
> And then the little squawk box bit me.[/b]



  ::laughtillhurts::  Maybe I&#39;m just having a stressful day but this struck me as really funny&#33;&#33;  

Thanks.. I needed a laugh&#33;&#33;  

(No, but seriously.. I hope it didn&#39;t hurt.........................    ::rolllaugh:: )

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

Ok, I think I just invented a new technique in trying this task. First of all, I think that I was able to ld because I was ld&#39;ing with intent. I was especially motivated to focus on this in order to complete the task. I think that&#39;s an important factor here. So here&#39;s what I did last night before I went to sleep:

I was reviewing this thread and I noticed a common problem- nobody can seem to be able to manifest a dream unless their in a super lucid state. I attempted to fix that problem by taking my gift from the waking world to the dream world with me. I put my class ring in the pockets of my pajamas as I went to bed last night, then with my hand in my pocket holding onto my ring I fell asleep thinking about my purpose in the dream and that my ring was in my pocket. After I did that for a few minutes and experiencing a good deal of HI I opened my eyes (my room was pitch black) and I did an RC by looking at my clock. Well my clock didn&#39;t even have a time, it was a marque scrolling the word "clock." This was probably the most obvious dream I&#39;ve ever been in. The first thing I did was lie back down as to not get too excited and wake up and put my hand in my pocket and my ring was still there. I slowly got up from my bed and went to open my door, but upon realizing that i was in a dream and lucid, I thought about just going through my door instead. Well I did, but as I was stepping through (another RC, because at the moment I have a torn MCL and a sprained ACL from a wrestling incident and I can&#39;t exactly step through anything), but as I was stepping through I thought oh no what if I get stuck in the door? I think I kind of lost some control at this point because my leg got caught in the door and I looked back and the door had kind of sealed shut between it and the wall, with my leg in it. Instead of willing myself out i began calling for help and my girlfriend came and asked what was wrong. I had completely lost lucidity at this point because I was asking her to help me "unlock" my leg and didn&#39;t think it was strange that my leg was stuck inside the door. All she did was open the door and I fell out of the doorway, stepping with my bad leg again, thus becoming lucid again. I remembered my task and put my hand in my pocket for my ring again. It wasn&#39;t there but I checked my hand, where I usually wear it in r/l, and it was there. So I thanked her and said that I would give her my ring for helping me and I took it off and I handed it to her, except when she took it it was already on her finger and she started like... I don&#39;t know.. that thing that girls do. She said Are you proposing to me? It was a dream so I said, Yes I am. She said Ok, well let me think about it. Here is yours, and she gave me a lock of her hair (she didn&#39;t say this, but in the dream I knew it meant that she would tell other guys not to mess with her because I had proposed to her) So then we go into my room and watch tv. Haha, typical events after a proposal. 

So does this count as a task completed even though I lost lucidity halfway through the dream? Also, any feedback on my technique? I think it&#39;s more of a method because I really think that my feeling of intent and purpose in the dream had a lot to do with it. Having the ring in my pocket and remembering to look for it in my dream was an easy way of recognizing I was dreaming too. Could this be an efficient technique? GILD- haha Gift Induced Lucid Dreaming. I totally forgot about the other task though.

----------


## N

hi

well yesterday I had LD
so I gave a woman" bottle of wine" as a present ,anyway she smiled   ::content::   , and she wanted to give me something in return so she   ::bigteeth::   ::bigteeth::   gave me a job in a restaurant called "big burger"  ::shock::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Maybe I&#39;m just having a stressful day but this struck me as really funny&#33;&#33;  
> 
> Thanks.. I needed a laugh&#33;&#33;  
> 
> (No, but seriously.. I hope it didn&#39;t hurt.........................   )
> [/b]



Suuuuure. You laugh now but you wait until a budgie bites you in a dream... then we&#39;ll see who&#39;s laughing.   :tongue2:   ::wink::  

Actually, it did hurt but not too badly. It was more of an annoyance than a pain. I&#39;m just glad that it didn&#39;t hurt enough to make me wake up.

----------


## citizennumber3

> I&#39;m glad I&#39;m not on your Christmas list....  
> [/b]



lol. Remember: it&#39;s the thought that c--wait...never mind. 

Hey&#33; Last night I dreamt that I gave my friend a very unusual gift...but it was for his dream birthday...and I wasn&#39;t lucid...  :Sad:  But I&#39;ve been trying to WILD lately, and *almost* being successful. Hopefully I&#39;ll achieve lucidity soon and be able to do this task. I keep trying every month...maybe I&#39;ll be able to do it this time&#33;   ::meditate::

----------


## CheshireMischief

Alright, this is my first crack at the tasks that are on the site. I generally just set tasks for myself. I completed both tasks about two nights ago. The first was a LD that included a bunch of my good friends from back home. I already knew that I was dreaming, so when my friend asked if I had a pipe I had just the right idea. I reached into my palm and pulled out a lump of glass. I shaped and melted the lump with my fingers and created a beautiful glass pipe for my friend to use. I handed it to my bewildered dream friend and he smoked.

The second task was completed in another lucid dream later in the night. I was on an old wrecked pirate ship. I cant remember now where we were trying to go. I do remember however that the ship shouldn&#39;t be floating, let along cruising at a quick pace through the choppy, grey water. After the cabin that the crew and I were on flooded I became lucid and remembered the other task. I froze one of the crew members in place (possibly the captain) and touched my forehead to his. I tried to absorb his mind and drain all the information from it. I didnt get any words, just a catalogue of images about the history and destruction of the ship. When I finished the man collapsed. I didnt mean to kill him, but I was happy that I got what I wanted to.

----------


## becomingagodo

I completed the task by imagining a big board on top of someone head and then i imagine his thoughts getting forced out of his head like a beam of light onto the board, he was thinking about blood and haem groups. where my badge

----------


## Dm7

Hello, I just wanted to say that I completed both tasks last night&#33; Unfortunately, I was too sleepy to write it right after I woke up from my lucid dream... I went straight back to sleep instead. Resulting in the loss of lucid dream feeling to normal dream feeling... so I have some problems recalling, but I will try my best.

Inside an unfamiliar house, I am chatting with a young boy when out of blue, I remember about somebody on this forum completing a lucid task by giving a gift to a young boy so I become lucid. I grin and say, "Hey&#33; I almost forgot... you have been chosen to recieve a gift because you are special and it is almost Christmas&#33;" I decide to copy what Clairity did, putting my hand behind my back... nothing appears (I expected that because it didn&#39;t work for her lol)&#33; He gives me a weird expression like, "WTF?" I laugh and cup my hands together and suddenly, I feel something solidifying in my hands. I open my hands only to see a brown leather bag. He takes it and opens it. It has all euro coins in it (*sighs* what a boring mind I have...). I smile and say (in attempt to make it more special), "Now you know what they are like. They are genuine and I brought them from Europe&#33; Enjoy it&#33;" I turn around and get outside, trying to remember what next task I am supposed to do. Mind reading&#33; My lucidity is extremely low and hard to control so I decide to change that. I look at the paved street (parking lot), trying to pay attention to the details. It is blurry at first, then it is like my brain has to scan/load them into higher resolution before I see the details. When I finally see the details, I look at my hands.. they are all wavy and deformed. I examine all wrinkles, colors, details that I have on my palms and during that, I continueously confirm to myself, "Increase lucidity now&#33;" I look around, feeling satisfied with my lucidity level and I fly away in search of a dream character to mind read with. [snip] I am inside with some people. I am still lucid. I take a deep breath and concentrate. I begin to pick up random images from people about a bloody murder case in a strange place (perhaps a mental hospital?). I also mentally hear a shout for help from a teenager girl with her own kid. I constantly see bloody images and I do not know who it is coming from since I am mind reading all people in that area. There is somebody that is terminal ill that involves with blood too. It is like watching a photo slide movie except that it moves in a much faster rate and it has 3D and brief story inside it. I also experience it as if I am this person sometimes. The next thing I know is that I have lost my lucidity and am a teenager girl with my kid (got lost in my mind reading?).

Weird eh?  ::D: 

So yeah, as you can see, I have completed both tasks. Big thanks to Clairify for getting me lucid (associations to young boy and stuff like that).  :wink2:  I am proud that I even got lucid since I am very rusty on that. So thank you for monthly tasks, that gave me some inspirations to do it.  :wink2:  *bows*

----------


## PNG_pyro

Okay, I SWEAR I posted this before; but anyways. I completed the lucid tasks in my 3RD lucid dream since joining a few nights ago. I was walking along near the basketball court, and I became lucid. I don&#39;t remeber how, really. I remembered the lucid tasks, and I decided to do them. I saw that someone was playing basketball, so I turned around and grabbed a basketball out of midair. I decided for some reason that I wanted it to glow, so I fixed that in my imagination and tried to make the ball do that. It didn&#39;t, really, but it did start to send out a beam of light like a flashlight. I turned to the guy and said: "Here&#33; I got you a glowing basketball&#33;" He grabbbed it and said "Woot&#33; cool&#33; great&#33; yeah&#33;" and returned to his game. I then thought of the next task, and saw that someone was sitting and watching the basketball player. I decided that I was going to read her mind (I think that it was my english teacher?) and I materialized a "mind reading gun". I&#39;m not exactly sure where the idea came from, but this seemed to be a very low level lucid, and I just grabbed it out of the air in answer to my intention. It looked like a purple and chrome pump shotgun, with a thirteen inch LCD screen attached to the side. I pointed it and pulled the trigger, and things started to show up on the screen. the first one was that the shot had hurt a lot, and then some junk about how two of the baseball teams that she&#39;d been following had comunist pitchers, and something about Dan Rather. I was then going to go flying, but I woke up...

----------


## CheshireMischief

> It is like watching a photo slide movie except that it moves in a much faster rate and it has 3D and brief story inside it. I also experience it as if I am this person sometimes. 
> [/b]



Thats interesting, thats the same sort of feeling I got with the pirate/crew mate guy in my lucid task. I unfortunatly killed him in the process. His "slide show" was about the destruction of his ship many years ago, there was a lot of violence and I could swear i saw Johny dep for a sec (Pirates of the Caribian style). All in all i got the point of "cursed ship" from the whole ordeal. It seemed almost like a movie or a T.V. show, like when they do flashbacks to catch you up on a side story.

----------


## Dm7

> Thats interesting, thats the same sort of feeling I got with the pirate/crew mate guy in my lucid task. I unfortunatly killed him in the process. His "slide show" was about the destruction of his ship many years ago, there was a lot of violence and I could swear i saw Johny dep for a sec (Pirates of the Caribian style). All in all i got the point of "cursed ship" from the whole ordeal. It seemed almost like a movie or a T.V. show, like when they do flashbacks to catch you up on a side story.
> [/b]



Yeah, I have had telepathy/mind reading experiences before when I was lucid, but this one was way different. It was less emotional and way more movie-like. I found that strange. I guess my mind wanted to do it differently this time.

Off topic: Pirate of the Caribbien is a great movie&#33;   ::content::

----------


## FreeOne

ok ill skip to the part where i did the task.  i walked to my brother who was laying on the couch. i put my hands behind my back and felt somthing strange start to happen i pulled them forward and nothing happened, but now my hands were magnitized to him&#33;  so thinking fast as my hand rushed towards him i said "its the gift of magnitizim&#33;"  he got all confused and i laughed then decided to go upstairs to find a different gift. it was odd.

----------


## Clairity

> Big thanks to Clairify for getting me lucid (associations to young boy and stuff like that).  I am proud that I even got lucid since I am very rusty on that. [/b]



You&#39;re so very welcome Dm7.. and I&#39;m proud of you too (it was a great LD)&#33;&#33;    ::-P:  

It&#39;s so cool to read how many people are whipping their hands behind their backs trying to make things materialize&#33;&#33;  I also find it amazing that so many people are REMEMBERING to do that while lucid&#33;&#33;  It&#39;s almost as though my "putting your hands behind your back" became part of the "give a dream character a present" task&#33;&#33;

Good job everyone&#33;    ::goodjob2::

----------


## FreeOne

yeah u inspired us  ::D:  im going to go find a better present to give though. mine kindof sucked lol

----------


## cidus

I completed the basic lucid task&#33; Plus it was my first true LD&#33;&#33;&#33;  :smiley: 

ALL of the dream was LD
Dream: I was in a hallway where whenever I turned the hallway shot out farther, so I decided to spin and that when I stopped spinning I would be at the beach. It did work, sort of. I was at the beach fighting the first colossus from Shadow of the Colossus, except he was way darker as if he was covered in shadow. I jumped up his back and when I got to his head I started to fall. I looked into his eye and all of the suden I teleported into the dream city. A beutiful women in a nice dress walked up to me and asked if I had her present. Remembering the task I said "sure," and I bent over to pick it up. She opened it and it turned out to be a teddy bear. she told me that we should go home so that she could give me my &#39;present.&#39; 

At that point my sister called my name (in real life) and I woke up. She wanted me to lock the door, since she was leaving, which made me angry because she had her own key. I&#39;m still shaking because it was so exciting to LD&#33;

that is the thick of the dream, there are little bits and peices I left out because they don&#39;t add anything or lead to anything (they are mainly just bits of imagery.)

I used the "reverse blinking" technique by Sythix. Thanks for the technique&#33;&#33;&#33;   ::bowdown::  

SO EXCITED&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## CheshireMischief

congrats cidus on your first LD. It should get easier for you now that you&#39;ve done it once. Have fun LDing.

----------


## Meidi

YES, I finally did it after a month of pretty much no LDs. I was dreaming a dream that seemed awfully much like a Playstation game I used to play, so I figured that it must be a dream. I managed to conjure up a little yellow package with a red ribbon and gave it to a friend of mine...but he never opened it&#33; SO annoying. I actually tried again later with the same gift but my alarm rang just as he was about to open it...grr. Well, At least I did it  ::D:

----------


## dodobird

> Sorry for the typo.  What is it with you guys anyway?  Eat someones mind?  So violent, Freud would have a blast with some of you&#33;  
> [/b]



Hmm, it may be possible to read the DC&#39;s minds by eating their minds, kinda like in Stanislaw Lem&#39;s The Futurological Congress where you eat a book in order to learn it contents

----------


## cidus

> congrats cidus on your first LD. It should get easier for you now that you&#39;ve done it once. Have fun LDing.
> [/b]




Thanks&#33; I had a short LD last night, I destroyed a town   ::evil::

----------


## DaDreamer

I was searching for one of my dream characters in one dream that i keep having (it&#39;s in a underwater dome) my dream character is this one guy that lost his daughter to a stray bullet....when i had finally found him..his was in a church praying for his daughter back.....i walked up to him and touched his shoulder and told him that i had something for him.....he told me he didn&#39;t want to speak to me....but i kept on trying to get his attention.....I gave up an went outside....and my alarm clock eventually went off and i woke up.....AHHH i went back to sleep (back to the church) except i had something with me ( his duaghter) i told him that i had something for him he turned around and yelled that i couldn&#39;t give him what he wanted.  after he said that he looked down at his daughter and picked her up..... i walked out the church glad at what i had done....then my alarm clock went off again AHHHH. 

jump for joy  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## DaDreamer

::evil::  
     I went back to the underwater dome (same place were i gave my character a gift) and i went back to the church were the guy and his daughter were praying. I walked up to him and asked if i could speak to him again.... he kept talking about how gratefull he was to have his daughter back...I just kept starring at him trying to figure out how i could read his mind. then he asked me why i was starring at him and not saying nothing....we kinda stared at each other for a while and i&#39;m thinking to myself.....do it do it read his mind....then i put his head to mine and looked deep into his eyes 

and read his mind and this is what i got 

WHAT IS THIS SYCHO DOING....GET YOUR FILTHY HANDS OF ME&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

i let him go walked out the church and AHHHHHHHH...my alarm clock went off 
 ::evil::

----------


## CheshireMischief

> Thanks&#33; I had a short LD last night, I destroyed a town  
> [/b]



Ah, the power. Got to love it. The easy part is to destroy it (and quite fun), the hard part however is to build one.

----------


## Dice

Does "giving" a date to a girl count as a gift? (Even if it did, too bad I wasn&#39;t lucid.  :tongue2: )

----------


## Clairity

> i told him that i had something for him he turned around and yelled that i couldn&#39;t give him what he wanted.  after he said that he looked down at his daughter and picked her up[/b]



Awww.. this is such a sweet LD&#33;  It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside&#33;  ::smitten::

----------


## slimslowslider

Hi folks - Happy New Year&#33;  Been away for a while...  Saw the Lucid Task of the Month section last night (great idea&#33 :wink2:  and as always happens when I frequent DV (thanks again&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2:  I had a DILD last night where I completed the tasks.

[in brief]

Realised I was dreaming as I jumped from a wall and floated down with an umbrella.  Remembered the tasks.  Found a plaza with plenty of DCs.  Approached a group of hoodies and, ignoring the others who barged in demanding theirs, offered the first a present.  He gladly accepted my umbrella (I had a moment of selfishness thinking "That cost me 5.99&#33;" and "What if it rains?".  I then asked if he would let me read his mind.  I explained that I had a dream last night where I was told to come to this place and give a present then read a mind.  (I had a very clear thought process going on which reasoned that I couldn&#39;t tell him he was in my dream and this was a DV task as this would make him think I was mad, and more imporatntly  would ruin the magic/ authenticity - i.e. if i went fully lucid there would be nochallenge as I could get him do/be anything).  Anyway, a large crowd gathered as I placed my fingers on his temples (thanks to whoever it was who suggested that).  He jumped back as if hit by a bolt of electricity "WTF was that?" he exclaimed,  "Sorry," I replied "must&#39;ve had the power set too high.  Can I try again?"  He agreed&#33;  I then listed several things that came to mind, each of which he said was wrong: "You are thinking of Mr. Galtieri"(???), "Bannanas?", "Ducks?", "Glitter?" et al. At the last two he said "Now you are just describing my T-shirt&#33;" Sure enough his T-shirt had glittery ducks on it&#33;&#33;&#33; I then realised that he was actually thinking about his girlfriend - but I didn&#39;t ask him to verify this as I knew it was correct and didn&#39;t want to freak him out - also it seemed too obvious and easy, somehow like cheating at the task.  So in their eyes I had failed.  They were sympathetic - as you might be to a crazy person - and said "Never mind mate, better luck next time."  I replied that it was vitally important to follow your dreams no matter how crazy they might seem. Then noticed the police were loitering and began to worry that they might arrest me or something (loosing lucidity&#33 :wink2:  so woke myself and wrote down the dream.

----------


## Gez

Im determined to complete both of these tasks tonight.
:]

----------


## zhine

Just made it in time ...

I got lucid just long enough last night to remember the &#39;present&#39; task. I ran after a passer by and presented him with what turned out to be a melon&#33; He didn&#39;t say much, or seem too surprised, but I wandered off feeling smug   ::wink::  

I also had a go at mind reading, via a photo of someone...but have to confess that bit wasn&#39;t whilst lucid. At least I was on the right tracks...

I only found out about these tasks this week. Great idea. Looking forward to January&#39;s homework

Happy new year all

Zhine

----------


## Moonbeam

Well this is the only way I&#39;m going to get my name in this topic this month...HAPPY NEW YEAR&#33;

 ::breakitdown::   :Party:   ::cheers::  

Looking forward to a new year and new tasks.

----------

